# Can this cause Conrail Ray to drool?



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

It's my latest project. I've assembled one of Burl's resin kit cars and had Stan print my decals.











Enjoy,
Brian B.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wooow 

heres a thought, weather the rail in this location, ballast the track and shot it again. 
You would never know its not real.... 
Lighting and everything is great. I'm truly trying to be positive here for ya. I love it.

how much will you sale it for??


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Marty,

I thought Aristo track would weather itself over time.....am I wrong?

My whole railroad is elevated on wood so I really don't want to put ballast on it as it would only cause the moisture to be held for a longer time.

What I really need to do is bring some of my cars over to your place and take pictures of them there!
Now that would be cool!......too bad you live soooo far from me.

I'm not selling it.....I'm hoping to enjoy it for a long time.

Brian B.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It will, but slowly. 

Marty paints his rails, with great effect.


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Brian

Nice work, thanks for sharing

Colin


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

WooooHooooo.....that looks really nice. It sure does look like the Conrail I have seen....

Art


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Brian,
Outstanding work on that car, i could use a few of those...
Nick/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

YEP!!! Oh man, that's no fair!! I need like 12 of them!! One of these days I'll find some time to order a few and assemble them!! 


The color looks real good as well. Mind sharing what brand and color you used (spary paint, or polyscale airbrush, etc) just incase, for future reference  

Thanks! 
-Ray


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, Brian.....  Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys, 

Ray, I just use Krylon primer (ruddy brown) and spray clear gloss over it to apply the decals, then coat it with clear matte after the decals. 

Regards, 
Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice of them to make primer in such nice railroad colors. 

My dad was restoring a Studebaker when I was little. He got as far as fixing the carberator and painting one fender purple. He could still take us for rides.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Brain 
I hear ya 
I'm just thinking of the one area for photo shoots of your creations. Just do a 5ft space only. 
it takes a long time to weather out. 

Your always welcome to visit. We love to have you show off Burls cars and how well you built them at our "thingy" in Sept 

Maybe we need model contest??? nnnaaaa, their all good.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe we need model contest??? nnnaaaa, their all good.



And it's always so hard to choose among somebody's modern freight car, somebody's narrow gauge loging contraption and Chris Walas'  flights of fantacy.


----------



## Bob Small (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian,

OK if I get Stan to do a decal set for me?


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

That is very well done indeed!!!


----------

